# so confused with how to use DS iui.



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

My DH and I are on the route of DS but dont know where to start.Have had private consultation and was advised to do it through clinic.We would like to try at home DIUI first,one because of cost and two because of everything that goes with a clinic iui.Have now found that cryos have limited donors to choose from and that it may not even make it through customs.
Its like one brick wall after another.Any advice and infomation would be very app.We are currently toying with the idea of going to Denmark and picking it up ourselves,has anyone done this.
Any ideas please and success stories.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know about importing as a private person. 
But you cannot do IUI yourself as it involved putting a cathether into the uterine cavity through the cervix. You can only do vaginal insemination at home.
If you do not go to a clinic then there are less legal safeguards etc.


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Thankyou....Anybody had success with going to a clinic.Mine wants me to have my tubes checked first,even though Idont think there is anything wrong with me.And all the injections,drugs and scans are putting me off,also thre dosnt seem much choice at cryos for UK.I thought it was a simple procedure but it all seems so complicated.And I dont think I could take so much time off work without arousing suspicion.Im really disheartened with it all atm,


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you read the section for donor sperm - ''anyone using donor sperm'' and ''pregnancy and parenting after infertility - donor recipients'' you will see most of us have had success going to a clinic in the end.

I also did not think there could be anything possibly wrong with my tubes as I have never put myself at risk of STDs etc, but I had a lap and dye and my tubes were completely blocked and I had to have IVF.

Having a few blood tests, a tube patency test and a scan for the ovaries might seem invasive, but at least you will maximise your chances and know that treatment is worth trying and how. Buying sperm is not at all cheap and if you do things on your own even with ovulation strips, you might not be able to time it correctly or defrost he sperm correctly or be able to do it safely - liquid nitrogen is very dangerous in the wrong hands. You also need a decent number of sperm to do vaginal insemination rather than IUI and they often swim very slowly after being defrosted (especially if not done in the correct way by an embryologist) so need to be placed closer to the target with IUI as there may not be enough to get through the cervix 

I had Donor ICSI in the end and have a beautiful little boy. It would have been a waste of time to try home insemination or IUI.


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

The trouble I am finding is donors are so limited(3)atm with no extenede profile.Has anyons any advice on this please.
If I did decide to do a medicated cycle we still have this obstacle.
Cryos is the bank Im currently looking at.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Try European Sperm Bank or Xytex in America, particularly the latter for huge amounts of information.  But neither of these banks will send to a private person.  You have to do it via a clinic.  That said, both these clinics have UK compliant donors and are very used to sending sperm to the UK.
Olivia


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The London Women's Clinic have their own large sperm bank and there is no wait for treatment privately.


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

thankyou for your replies.i thought the LWC had thier sperm inported from Xytex,phaps Im mistaken.Anyway I have rung for a tel chat for where to go from here but they shut Sat so will try again.Im thinking I may have to just go along with all the tests and meds and scans even though its DH who has antibodies.Im dreading it all,esp when there is no guarentees.


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

I can recommend Stork Klinik who are very woman-centred, compassionate and reasonably priced and if you're based in the UK you can get budget flights out there. They also have some excellent info. on home DS IUI too.
http://www.storkklinik.dk/en/

I used Cryos International in Denmark and they were excellent. You can order online and they have good info. on donors.

Good Luck


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am in a same sex relationship so slightly different but i had private treatment at LWC. I had the standard internal scan at our first appointment in which it showed no problems. The consultant pushed for me to have a lap & dye but we chose not to for several reasons (my age, the good scan and extra financial cost being main points). The clinic never once said I had to have the lap and dye. The consultant gave her go ahead regardless and we went ahead with a natural (ie no drugs) DIUI the following month. We used LWC's own sperm bank. 
Good luck in your journey xx


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

How did it go?
Did you have to keep going up for appointments,and was it very expensive, 
Im sort of resigned to the dye test  But have had lots to think about on this board..ie LWC  and Stroklinic.


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I'm now 14wks pregnant  we live 2hrs from our 'local' branch of LWC so only went to actual clinic three times - once for the initial visit/scan/consultation, then for the actual procedure and finally for a viability scan. We did the compulsory counselling session via Skype and ordered the sperm through the LSB website. The nurses were lovely and always at the end of the phone when we had questions, concerns etc  The approx cost for us was £3,000 but like I say we declined the lap and dye and I was lucky enough not to need any medication which of course costs more. I also had all the blood tests done at my GP so free. The only blood test I paid for at LWC was the AMH blood test as my GP couldn't do it x


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations thats wonderful news.Did it happen first time?
Im going to my GP tommorrow for a chat and what tests I can get on nhs.Thankyou for replying with your good news and hopefully it will be me soon  If there is anything you think of which may be helpful please pass it on.........T


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

A quick update   I have seen GP and am now waiting for a tubal dye test.Then if all is well we have decided to have our Diui done at a private clinic here in the south.
Im resigned to the drugs and needles,even though i hate them.So its just a case of waiting,waiting,waiting.
Thanks for your advice.I will post further down the line,and any  other advice is most welcome.


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello, I have had hsg and that was clear.I am going to see fertility nurse next week with the view of going ahead with treatment at clinic.
They use cryos,but the only thing is that there arnt many donors with extended profiles with our blood group.I know its silly but I wanted to see a picture,if only a baby picture.Has anybody chosen with just a basic profile?
Im excited and stressed all at the same time.I feel like Im going to burst soon. 
Advisce pls.Any questions that I should ask that I may not have thought of.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I did not worry about blood group - I did not know mine until pregnant anyway and I don't know DH's.
My mum was O and so was donor, but not matched to that.

At my clinic they give you the best match and it is yes or no. Limited information. I phoned them and said it was not much to go on and they said they thought my donor was really nice, chatty and outgoing and good looking - what more can you want?

Have to say my little man is the same!


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, 
I've had successful double donor treatment and with one of our donors we didn't know the bloodtype and all went well. We were told by our clinic that blood type wasn't an issue when it came to success.
Good Luck


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats interesting as I thought we had to match blood groups as we have decided not to tell the child(if we are lucky),but are worried a different bl group might cause problems later.Will it make a difference?My mum and dad are both A and my brother is O.
It would certainly make it easier to choose.
Can I ask please how many times it took to get pregnant,Im 30 ovulate every mth and dont have any health issues(that I know of) had aloads of tests and all come back ok.
            Thankyou for your replies.....all Info helps.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If your brother is O then both your parents must be genotype AO in order for him to have 2 x O genes.

Do you know what yours is?

Yours could be geneotype AA, AO or OO With phenotype A for the first two and O for the last one.

What is your DH and his parents?

It is not as simple as O blood inherits O.


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

I fell pregnant first time with DIUI. I miscarried but went in to fall pregnant again so 100% success


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

My understanding from my clinic's advise is that blood groups aren't essential for success. However if you want the child to have the same blood group as you/your family then you would need to have all the blood type info. to make a choice. We didn't have a choice in the end - we wanted to move forward and there wasn't that info. available on one of our donors. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

We are the same,just want to get on with it,but found today an infection from swabs that I thought had cleared with antibiotics is still there so have stated another course.See nurse a week today


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

juju81 said:


> I fell pregnant first time with DIUI. I miscarried but went in to fall pregnant again so 100% success


Both me and husband are A+.my mum A- my Dad A+ my sis A+ and brother O-.
Dont know yet his mum and dad as we havnt told them and didnt think it mattered,just another thing to think about.
Having a donor seemed our answer and so easy,but its a lot to think about and take in.
Thanks again for your replies its all useful info


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry Holly that was the wrong quote and meant as an answer to you re blood......


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

So you and sis could be genotype AA or AO. Your brother is genotype OO.

Your DH could be AA or AO depending on his parents too.

If you choose a donor that is A or O I can't see a problem.

Introducing a B gene would raise questions - so no AB or B donors.


----------

